# There is a new sheriff in town...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

For years my go-to brush has been a Wooster 3" Super Pro/Badger sash brush. I buy them by the case. But being a member of a product test team, I get stuff sent to me to testdrive and evaluate. About 2 years ago, I got a handful of brushes to try out. One in particular was very nice. It was bigger than my Wooster, but performed well. This one, Brush C:










For whatever reason, I found myself using this brush more and more. To date, it has held and applied Gardz, clay paste, clear adhesive, oil primer, deck stain, and more types of paints I can count. It cleans out nicely, takes some abuse, and still cuts a nice line. I haven't picked up another brush in months. 










I finally spotted one in my paint store, it is a Corona Cody. I bought 3 which should last me another 10 years.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I like a longer bristle as well. I can't break away from my Purdys though. They continually outshine the others.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

try the 3 1/2 " "Jaguar sash" by; Wooster ....you will need to order it....but it will change your life.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Pro Wall, I will try it out. I have never been a fan of Corona anything, but I will take a look at this one.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I like Corona brushes. I like their semi-ovals better than the Purdy ones we used to use. But if you can get 10 years out of 3 brushes, you need to be slinging more paint. If each employee does not wear our 3 with that kind of bristle this summer, I will fire them for lack of production. Of course, you are not brushing cedar though.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I like Corona brushes. I like their semi-ovals better than the Purdy ones we used to use. But if you can get 10 years out of 3 brushes, you need to be slinging more paint. If each employee does not wear our 3 with that kind of bristle this summer, I will fire them for lack of production. Of course, you are not brushing cedar though.


MY GOD..."We have a freaking WINNER"

You are a TRUE LEGEND,..SIR."

May I wash your feet, and use a tooth brush ,to get between your toes.

"Best post" of the day...(well...maybe ?)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PWG, those are great brushes, BUT, they scream OLD GUY!  everyone wants a sash brush these days, but sometimes you can't beat a big flat slinger.

So take those three brushes, toss em in the back of the mint 91 Buick with the plastic covered seats. Hike up those checkered pants, slam an Ensure and go to work!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

3" purdy pro sprig here never held a better brush but I will look into that corona.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I will definatly give the Cody a whirl. Always loved Corona's. Never really been a huge fan of Purdy though. Mostly use a 3" Wooster Ultra/Pro Sable and a variety of Corona's. 3 1/2" Coronas can run some walls and boxing pretty well. Oh wait, gotta give props to the blue bristled Purdy, they are pretty good.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bender said:


> I like a longer bristle as well. I can't break away from my Purdys though. They continually outshine the others.


I never liked how the Purdy's long bristle brushes always felt too limp for me.



Woody said:


> try the 3 1/2 " "Jaguar sash" by; Wooster ....you will need to order it....but it will change your life.


I've seen the Jaguars, but there are all Firm/Extra Firm. I generally don't like that in a brush.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I never liked how the Purdy's long bristle brushes always felt too limp for me.


 That is why I use the blue hair pro sprig. The others are too soft for me as well.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Pro wall guy, you are the man! Watched your door painting video, thought 7 minutes, he's not even moving fast. Well I have yet to beat 7 minutes even moving fast. Thanks for the video, I know it was a while back when you posted it. By the way, on one door, I tried something crazy, used foam roller to paint door by dragging roller (not rolling), actually gave it a nice look, don't know if I would use it regularly though.


----------

